# Record turning tools?



## barry richardson (Feb 27, 2015)

Anybody have any info on these? I got this set from an auction a couple days ago, can't find much about them, I don't think Record got into wood lathe tools in a big way. This set appears older, but never used, marked HSS Shefield England, so I think they are good to go. Pretty beefy and nice long handles. Paid $80 for them, not a super gloat, but certainly less than the cost of a new set...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 27, 2015)

That set was stolen from me so unless you want to go to jail for receiving stolen property you can just mail them back to me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks Tony, I knew I could count on you for some enlightening info

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## guylaizure (Feb 27, 2015)

I have a couple of their spindle gouges I got in the 90's.Good quality steel and they perform and hold an edge equal to my Sorby and Crown tools.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

The roughing gouge is worth what you paid for the set. Way to go!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 27, 2015)

No experience with Record turning tools, but I've been happy with any of the Sheffield steel I've come across... Nice find!


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 27, 2015)

I've bought and sold several sets of these and the steel is great! If you compare the spindle roughing gouge with a Sorby or other major name , you'll find that the tang on the Record is much thicker than the others. A really good thing in my opinion!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a roughing gouge and a spindle gouge and love them. They take and hold a nice edge. You can't go wrong with them IMO. The price you paid was a steal!


----------

